# Another way to use a lathe as a shaper



## Dabbler (May 31, 2020)

great welding channel also!


----------



## Tom O (Jun 1, 2020)

We did that back in school making a keyway in a threaded rod making jackstands.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 1, 2020)

Watching him with those gloves around the lathe and belt sander gave me the willies!

Craig


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 1, 2020)

I always use gloves ehn using the lathe.  With flying hot chips it is unsafe not to.


----------



## lewey (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Tom O (Jun 2, 2020)

I don’t trust gloves / rags at all around Machines i've seen that video its true when I was 17 I had a job at the paper and while cleaning blankets the rag got caught pulling me in I pulled back and luckily I only lost 2 fingernails! They would have been crushed to approximately 1/8 of a inch! At the Calgary Herald we basically had a 9 / 9-1/2 club.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 2, 2020)

I feel the Chewey incident is very regrettable.  Each safety system has to be consistent in its rules.  The way I was taught and practice, there is no possibility that that could happen.  There is no excuse for ever having any part of your body within 6" of any moving part of a lathe or mill.  On my 7.5 HP lathe, getting caught like that would mean a quick death.

I've seen Joe Pie and others use a file right handed, reaching over the chuck.  I would have been instantly fired if I ever was seen doing that. (And I never would - using a file left handed is a necessary lathe skill IMO)

Yet Chewy, Joe pie an others are very skilled, and each has their own rules.  The problems begin if you add inconsistent allowables or restrictions.  Then you find yourself compromising to get the work done.  That's when you get hurt.  I have considerable respect for other ways of doing things, as long as safety is preserved.


----------



## historicalarms (Jun 2, 2020)

And all of my 'left handed files" that come anywhere close to the lathe have a drilled golf ball hammered over the file tail.  even the ones that come with a wooden handle that can splinter are removed and a ball replaces it.


----------



## Janger (Jun 2, 2020)

Lathe safety:

https://www.ccohs.ca/oshanswers/safety_haz/metalworking/lathes.html

includes safe filing instructions. Good to review.


----------

